# HP rating and router bit sizes



## georgeheld (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm thinking of making some cabinet doors, and would like to get some cutters to shape a wood panel insert and the surrounding cabinet doors. I've seen a variety of these bit sets, and want to purchase a set that's appropriate for the size of my router. 

My router is rated at 1 3/4 h.p. and 11 amps. How large of a router bit can I use on a router of that size? (I don't want to burn out the router or ruin one of these expensive bits by using a router that can't really spin the bit at its optimum efficiency.) 

Do any of you have recommendations for best sources of cabinet door bit sets that would work with this size router?

Geo.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

Your router will do just fine, a trim (1/4" shaft router 1 1/4HP) can do it also.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/30226-panel-doors-1-4-router.html

=========



georgeheld said:


> I'm thinking of making some cabinet doors, and would like to get some cutters to shape a wood panel insert and the surrounding cabinet doors. I've seen a variety of these bit sets, and want to purchase a set that's appropriate for the size of my router.
> 
> My router is rated at 1 3/4 h.p. and 11 amps. How large of a router bit can I use on a router of that size? (I don't want to burn out the router or ruin one of these expensive bits by using a router that can't really spin the bit at its optimum efficiency.)
> 
> ...


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, I would try and use 1/2" shank bits when running bigger bits if possible


----------



## georgeheld (Sep 11, 2011)

I suspected the 1/2" shanks would be better, though I've done a lot of stuff with my quarter inch router, too.


----------



## georgeheld (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks, Bob. Good to know that I don't have to go out and buy a third router to get the job done!


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

George, those other guys are off their rockers! You need to go out and buy at least one new router and better yet, two new routers to get the job done right!
What would Norm think if he opened your router drawer and only saw two routers? You would be the scourge of Woodom forever and ever.

You can tell the wife, (CFO), that it comes from a "Highly Recommended Source" that you absolutely HAVE to have some new tools.

Now, if I can get my wife to look at this post and not recognize my Avatar, I'll be able to buy some really cool stuff, at least before she puts the Ki-Bosh on my spending!




georgeheld said:


> Thanks, Bob. Good to know that I don't have to go out and buy a third router to get the job done!


----------



## georgeheld (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks! I'll probably be "in it" deep enough when I finally decide on buying a router table to mount my 1/2" router and the nice bits. 

I made a little box that holds my 1/4" router as a home-made router table, and it has worked great! I added a hole to the side of it to mount my shop vacuum, and that allows me to capture about 90 percent of the dust and wood chips.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Clearance-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

Comes with a lift built in plus work lights and much more
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00927680000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3

=====



georgeheld said:


> Thanks! I'll probably be "in it" deep enough when I finally decide on buying a router table to mount my 1/2" router and the nice bits.
> 
> I made a little box that holds my 1/4" router as a home-made router table, and it has worked great! I added a hole to the side of it to mount my shop vacuum, and that allows me to capture about 90 percent of the dust and wood chips.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dallas, I've only have two routers also. You think if I show my wife your post it'll work for me too. I know the woman (married to her for 30 years), and I know she's going to come out with the, "you only have one set of hands, and you already have TWO routers, why the hell you need a third one for?" and "Besides, you only got me one iron, washer, dryer and dishwasher!!!) LOL


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Lee, By all means... try it, if it works let me know! If it doesn't can I have the stuff in your shop?

You could always offer to buy her another dishwasher, iron or scrub brush!:dirol:



N'awlins77 said:


> Dallas, I've only have two routers also. You think if I show my wife your post it'll work for me too. I know the woman (married to her for 30 years), and I know she's going to come out with the, "you only have one set of hands, and you already have TWO routers, why the hell you need a third one for?" and "Besides, you only got me one iron, washer, dryer and dishwasher!!!) LOL


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dallas, I think my son might have something to say about giving you my stuff in my shop!! ;o) Matter of fact, he's done borrowed half the stuff in my shop to do a side job this week.


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

One of my sons borrowed a bunch of my tools years ago and has been smart enough not to come back.
Probably the cheapest $5000 I ever spent.



N'awlins77 said:


> Dallas, I think my son might have something to say about giving you my stuff in my shop!! ;o) Matter of fact, he's done borrowed half the stuff in my shop to do a side job this week.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Forums - View Single Post - Joke a Day

========




Dal300 said:


> One of my sons borrowed a bunch of my tools years ago and has been smart enough not to come back.
> Probably the cheapest $5000 I ever spent.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I feel for best results over all you should own a 2-1/4 hp router. There are obvious advantages in using trim routers for small jobs and 3-1/4 hp routers for heavy work; 2-1/4 hp models will handle most jobs and do not weigh a ton. This is a personal opinion and not everyone will agree, in fact BJ and I often disagree on things but have respect for each other's views. There is more than one way to skin a cat and the same holds true in woodworking. We all have our preferred methods and tools and no one answer is right for everyone. By sharing our thoughts we all benefit so please keep posting!


----------

